# A Huge Fly



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Not sure what this creature is called, but it is the biggest fly I have ever seen.

1 Huge Fly



 
2 To give a size perspective, it dwarfed this fly.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 4, 2017)

If you google 'giant hairy fly' you get a lot of good candidates!


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 4, 2017)

Could be Jeff Goldblooms offspring;


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Peeb said:


> If you google 'giant hairy fly' you get a lot of good candidates!


Thanks. There are a couple that might be it but I'm just not positive.


bogeyguy said:


> Could be Jeff Goldblooms offspring;View attachment 146340


It wasn't _*quite*_ that ugly


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 5, 2017)

A giant among flies.   Interesting.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 5, 2017)

_Juriniopsis adusta ?_


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Thats a pretty neat fly.  Never came across anything like that.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 5, 2017)

In our part of the country we call that a "Dunno" - Dunno if it bites, dunno if I want to find out!! Great catch by the way.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 5, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> In our part of the country we call that a "Dunno" - Dunno if it bites, dunno if I want to find out!! Great catch by the way.


NICE!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 5, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> A giant among flies.   Interesting.





PhotoriousMe said:


> _Juriniopsis adusta ?_


That was the one I was leaning toward. Pictures certainly seem to match.


BrentC said:


> Thats a pretty neat fly.  Never came across anything like that.


Thanks. I was determined to get a photo of it before it flew away for good.


smoke665 said:


> In our part of the country we call that a "Dunno" - Dunno if it bites, dunno if I want to find out!! Great catch by the way.


Thanks! I was a little leery of it. 


benhasajeep said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > In our part of the country we call that a "Dunno" - Dunno if it bites, dunno if I want to find out!! Great catch by the way.
> ...


What he said!


----------



## jaomul (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like a burger fly, all ya need is the buns


----------

